# l'idée que + mode



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si on met le subjonctif après "l'idée que".
Par exemple : "Il n'a pas du tout accepté l'idée que tu pars/partes avec sa fille."
"Il était effrayé à l'idée qu'il peut/puisse être puni à cause de sa curiosité."
"Je n'aime pas l'idée qu'un type surgi de nulle part est/soit premier à ma place."

Il me semble que le subjonctif colle mieux à mes oreilles pour tous ces exemples. Cependant, je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de "l'idée que" ou des faits suivants : 
1) accepter que => subj
2) effrayé (émotion) que => subj
3) ne pas aimer que => subj

Qu'en dites-vous ?

Merci.


----------



## Zoulllien

"A l'idée que" entraîne le subjonctif ; le début de la phrase n'a aucun rapport. On pourrait très bien dire : "l'idée qu'il puisse être puni à cause de sa curiosité l'a effrayé".


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre réponse, Zoulllien. L'indicatif est-il parfois possible, comme pour le cas de "le fait que" ?


----------



## Zoulllien

Je ne sais pas si la règle est la même. Personnellement j'utiliserais, je pense, toujours le subjonctif […].


----------



## Maître Capello

[…] Après _l'idée que_, le subjonctif est pour moi beaucoup plus fréquent et naturel, à moins que _que_ ne soit un pronom relatif:
_
Que_ est une *conjonction* → subjonctif:
_Il n'a pas du tout accepté l'idée que tu partes avec sa fille.
Il était effrayé à l'idée qu'il puisse être puni à cause de sa curiosité.
Je n'aime pas l'idée qu'un type surgi de nulle part soit premier à ma place._

_Que_ est un *pronom relatif* → indicatif:
_L'idée qu'il m'a donnée est très bonne.
C'est l'idée que je m'en suis faite_.


----------



## Xence

J'ajouterais que le conditionnel n'est pas à exclure, non plus:


> À l'idée que vous pourriez ne pas aller droit en paradis, j'en ai tout le corps qui tremble
> (Zola, Dr Pascal, 1893, p. 13)



Et il me semble même avoir décelé un indicatif chez Balzac (à confirmer):


> Annette avoit été effrayée par l'idée que M. de Durantal pouvoit ne pas avoir de foi en Dieu
> (Balzac, Annette, t. 2, 1824, p. 127)



Source


----------



## CapnPrep

Il doit y avoir de la variation dans les usages, parce qu'après avoir discuté de l'emploi des deux modes après _le fait que_, Grevisse (§1126, f, 2°) dit que « Le subj. se trouve aussi, mais moins souvent, après _L’idée que_, _La pensée que_ ».

Des recherches rapides dans Frantext le confirment. Pour _l'idée que_ suivi du verbe _être _avec un sujet pronominal, je trouve 65 exemples de l'indicatif (présent) contre trois seulement du subjonctif.

Je ne peux pas supporter l'idée qu'elles *sont* là-bas, bien tranquilles, à s'envoyer en l'air, pendant que moi…
Il acceptait l'idée qu'elle *soit* infidèle.
Mais cela dépend aussi du verbe : _pouvoir_ favorise le subjonctif (30 exemples contre 19 exemples de l'indicatif, toujours avec un simple sujet pronominal).

mais je refuse l'idée qu'on *peut* fonder sa vie sur des demi-mesures ou sur un résignation
L'idée qu'on *puisse* être à la fois si grand et si bête me troublait



Xence said:


> J'ajouterais que le conditionnel n'est pas à exclure, non plus:


Effectivement. Pour _être_, j'ai 20 exemples. On ne peut pas toujours savoir s'il s'agit d'un conditionnel modal ou d'un futur dans le passé, mais quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas un subjonctif. Mais l'indicatif reste majoritaire.

Pour _pouvoir_, 77 exemples du conditionnel, loin devant le subjonctif et le présent de l'indicatif.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre apport, CapnPrep. 
Mais même si c'est moins utilisé, la concordance des modes permet de favoriser le subjonctif dans mes phrases, non ?



> 1) accepter que => subj
> 2) effrayé (émotion) que => subj
> 3) ne pas aimer que => subj


----------



## CapnPrep

« Concordance des modes » n'est pas le terme adéquat ici, mais je vois ce que vous voulez dire. Ces expressions sont généralement suivies du subjonctif quand la conjonction est _que_. Avec _l'idée que_, cet effet est peut-être toujours présent, mais le choix du mode paraît beaucoup plus variable.

Il y a très peu d'exemples de ces structures dans Frantext (avec des recherches plus avancées on doit pouvoir en trouver plus), mais les premiers résultats donnent déjà une petite idée :

_accepter l'idée que_ : indicatif 8, conditionnel 1, subjonctif 3
_ne pas accepter l'idée  que_ : indicatif 4, conditionnel 1, subjonctif 6
_s'effrayer_/(_être_)_ effrayé à l'idée que _: indicatif 5, conditionnel 3, subjonctif 1
(_ne pas_) _aimer l'idée que _: indicatif 2, conditionnel 1, subjonctif 3


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Il doit y avoir de la variation dans les usages,  parce qu'après avoir discuté de l'emploi des deux modes après _le fait que_, Grevisse (§1126, f, 2°) dit que « Le subj. se trouve aussi, mais moins souvent, après _L’idée que_, _La pensée que_ ».


La règle que j'ai donnée plus haut est en effet la règle simplifiée… Mais pour revenir à ce que dit Grevisse, j'aurais en fait dit exactement le contraire, soit qu'après _l'idée que_, l'*indicatif* se trouve aussi, mais bien moins souvent que le *subjonctif*! 

_Je ne peux pas supporter l'idée qu'elles *sont* là-bas, bien tranquilles, à s'envoyer en l'air, pendant que moi…_ → Je préférerais le subjonctif, mais l'indicatif ne me choque pas.

_mais je refuse l'idée qu'on *peut* fonder sa vie sur des demi-mesures ou sur un résignation_ → Je ne mettrais jamais un indicatif dans ce cas; uniquement le subjonctif. (Je ne dis pas qu'il soit faux, mais il me choque.)


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Personnellement, je ressens une différence entre

_Je ne peux accepter l'idée qu'elles *sont* là-bas_
et
_Je ne peux accepter l'idée qu'elles *soient* là-bas_

L'indicatif me porte à croire que l'auteur sait _qu'elles sont là-bas_, alors que le subjonctif me laisse penser qu'il en a seulement le soupçon.


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Salut
_Un des lieux communs qu'on rabâche dans certains milieux, c'est que        désormais la littérature n'aura plus à jouer qu'un rôle secondaire;  l'avenir       est au cinéma, à la télévision, à l'image. Je n'en crois  rien. Quant à moi, je       n'ai pas de poste de télévision et je n'en  aurai jamais._
Le texte a l'idée suivante : _La littérature n'aura plus à jouer qu'un rôle secondaire, l'avenir est à l'image.
_Je fais ce commentaire et je doute que je doive utiliser "pouvoir"au conditionnel. Aussi je pense pas qu'il faille le mode subjonctif ici.
L'auteur du texte est contre l'idée que l'image pourrait remplacer la littérature.
Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont possibles avec une petite nuance. Si celui qui parle (non pas l'auteur, mais celui qui le cite) est d'accord avec l'auteur, il utilisera plutôt le subjonctif parce qu'il en doute aussi. S'il est neutre et ne fait que le citer, il utilisera plutôt le conditionnel.

_Il est contre l'idée qu'elle *puisse* remplacer la littérature._
_Il est contre l'idée qu'elle *pourrait* remplacer la littérature._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> _Le fait que_ est un cas particulier… Pour _l'idée que_, il faut toujours le subjonctif, à moins que _que_ ne soit un pronom relatif:
> _Que_ est une *conjonction* → subjonctif


Pourtant, on trouve dans Zola _Tout mon être s'écrase à l'idée qu'elle *peut *me quitter : j'ai peur du néant_.
Ou, dans Péguy, _quand vous entrez en propos avec lui, il ne vous vient point à l'idée qu'il *peut *vous offenser_.

Quid de cette règle ? Quelle en est l'origine?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, il n'y a aucune règle… J'avais cru – à tort visiblement – que l'on ne mettait jamais l'indicatif après _l'idée que_.

Cela dit, je mettrais quant à moi le subjonctif dans les phrases de Zola et Péguy. Et toi, JDS ?

EDIT: En fait, je dirais que l'indicatif se justifie si l'on pense que l'événement risque d'arriver avec une certaine probabilité.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Après que j'ai bien réfléchi, je ne peux pas dire que je suis un grand amoureux du subjonctif.
Non, dans ces deux phrases-là je ne l'aurais pas utilisé; le côté "possible mais pas sûr" est déjà compris dans le verbe _pouvoir_.
Mais son emploi ne me choquerait absolument pas.


----------



## Readomingues

Est-ce que je pourrais dire 'pouvait' au lieu de 'puisse' dans le contexte suivant ?

Elle monta alors dans sa chambre et essaya de se calmer. Mais elle se rendit alors compte que la petite clé était tachée de sang. Paniquée à l’idée que son mari *puisse* le remarquer, elle essaya de la laver. Mais, chose étrange, le sang ne partait pas. Elle frottait et frottait mais le sang réapparaissait toujours, cette clé était magique !

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## OLN

On se projette dans un futur hypothétique en disant_ Paniquée à l'idée que_ + *pouvoir*. Le subjonctif est tellement naturel que l'indicatif sonne faux. Reste la possibilité du conditionnel.

[…]


----------



## Logospreference-1

_L'idée que_ est souvent employé en effet en se projetant dans un futur hypothétique, comme a dit OLN (message #18) et dans ce cas requiert un subjonctif, mais parfois il peut aussi bien introduire un fait perçu comme une réalité, pour rejoindre ce que vient de dire Samiraa, et conduire alors à préférer l'indictaif. Comparez :
1)_ l'idée qu'il puisse rater son examen, quand elle l'effleurait, l'angoissait :_ il était ponctuellement angoissé du fait de ne pouvoir exclure l'hypothèse d'un échec.
2) _l'idée qu'il pouvait rater son examen, qui ne le quittait plus, l'empêchait de dormir : _pour en perdre le sommeil il y a obsession, il faut penser l'échec comme pouvant très bien se présenter dans le réel. On n'est plus dans l'hypothèse qui n'angoisse que ponctuellement ou quand on y songe.


----------

